# glass bedding and barrel threading????local??



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone I have the pleasure of owning a Remington 700 sps tactical in 308. Does anyone have a recommendation for a gunsmith to do bedding and thread my barrel?
Thanks for any input


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yep......*

Same one as I always recommend. He is the very best,IMO.---- SAWMAN
Edit: Sorry for not making my post complete. Was looking through the smilie faces and forgot to put,"Rick Rankin @ Pensacola Lock & Gun on Garden St",in between the two sentences. No intentional deception intended.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Who is your recommendation saw man??


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Jimmy McCullough at McCullough Rifle Company in Selma, Alabama is awesome. He isn't really local but he has done a few custom builds for me and is very good and reasonable.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll second Jim McCollough. Great guy and full of info. He has done some work for me in the past. If you want to stay in Pcola try Rick Rankin.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You mean you don't take notes on all of SAWMAN's previous posts? Geez. Anyways, Rick Rankin(850-434-2656) has done a great job on all of my general gunsmith work, never had anything like that done though.





rhillcity said:


> Who is your recommendation saw man??


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

McCullough did a thread job for my suppressed 308 and bedded the rifle in a McMillan and it turned out great. You could probably mail it to him if you didn't want to make the drive. Good luck on it!


----------

